# I get pick of the litter....how do I choose?



## lauramichelle

Hi. I'm new here.

We are getting a German Shepherd puppy soon. The puppies are due to be born in the next 2 weeks or so. A family friend owns the female and male and is giving us, for free, the pick of the litter. 

What do I need to look for in a puppy? Should we get male or female? (either sex will be spayed our neutered). This dog will be our family pet, and we have kids. The mother is excellent with my kids and pretty much everybody. The father is also a nice dog, although I dont know him as well. Our friend is going to help us pick too since she knows more about them and spends more time with the puppies to get to know their personalities.

If you know anything about colors, could you answer this question too. Both the mom and dad are black. But they both have black/tan and/or silver sable in their genes (neither one is from 2 black parents). Will all the puppies be black? We arent too concerned with color, just a good dog, but we do like the black/tan and silver sable coloring better than solid black.

Thank you.


----------



## sungmina

While I'm no breeder, I understand a little bit of the genetics on the breed...

If both of the parents are completely black, then that means they can not carry black/tan or silver sable; they will have a litter of completely black puppies. This is because black is recessive, therefore, since b/t and sable are both more dominant genes than black, it would be displayed in the dog that carries it.

Although both the parents were not from black dogs, their parents had to have both carried the recessive gene for black to produce some black puppies. Since both the parents are black, the entire litter should be black.


----------



## EJQ

I think you're correct in that the color won't matter much considering that this puppy will be a family companion.

I can’t advise you on what sex because that is a matter of personal preference (I prefer girls, my wife likes boys).

My advice is to visit the puppies frequently once the breeder feels that it’s safe for them to have company. Since you are looking for a pet you should look for the puppy whose temperament is in the middle – not too aggressive and not too timid or shy. Age ten weeks is a good time to take them from their mother & sibs.

Then all you need to do is get the puppy into a basic obedience class and have FUN!

Good Luck and







to the board!


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Here is a link to some things to look and test/evaluate for. You should have someone experienced in evaluating assist and guide you if possible.

Volhard.Com - Choosing your puppy 

While there are some suggested things to look at, you may want to consider looking at the puppies at different times over several days. Are they just waking up from a nap? Been romping for a while? Just ate? Just had a shot? Their demeanors may differ.

And of course continue to reserach and ask plenty of questions here, there are plenty of folks with tons of experience.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Amaruq

If you have not owned a GSD before I would look for a responsible breeder that does health and temperament screenings before and a breeder that will monitor and ensure that EACH person purchasing a pup from them is receiving their perfect pick in personality, temperament and drive.


----------



## UrSun

From different people and from my own experiences, a girl will be very sweet and a boy seems smarter, mischievous, sometimes.
About the coloring, so far as I know, the darker the better.








Beware if the parents are working-line or show-line dogs, if working-line, that might means "harder to handle in the future"...


----------



## Amaruq

> Originally Posted By: UrFrom different people and from my own experiences, a girl will be very sweet and a boy seems smarter, mischievous, sometimes.
> About the coloring, so far as I know, the darker the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beware if the parents are working-line or show-line dogs, if working-line, that might means "harder to handle in the future"...


The working line comment is a myth. Based on what has been posted I would say the dogs are more than likely "pets" and I would be more worried about nerve and temperament issues than extreme working drives of working lines or extreme structure of either show lines. This is why I suggested if they are set on a dog from this breeding to take an experienced Shepherd person with them that can temperament test the litter.


----------



## UrSun

You're right. I will not dare to get a shepherd unless from a breeder who is very experienced and obeys strict breeding rules. 
Otherwise there could be a lot of problems, health, temperament with the puppy in the future...
Eventhough one can get puppy temperament examination online somewhere or from a library book, I still believe better trust a professional person then myself...












> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> The working line comment is a myth. Based on what has been posted I would say the dogs are more than likely "pets" and I would be more worried about nerve and temperament issues than extreme working drives of working lines or extreme structure of either show lines. This is why I suggested if they are set on a dog from this breeding to take an experienced Shepherd person with them that can temperament test the litter.


----------



## Meb

Try to pick out a puppy with an energy level that is the same or lower than yours. See what one you connect with the most. I wouldnt go so much on looks but rather concentrate on personality.


----------



## Amaruq

Even doing a temperament test yourself after reading about it online is not a surefire way, simply because there is some minor things that can be overlooked without someone with experience to at least guide you your first couple of times.


----------



## angelaw

watching body language, see how the react, body language, etc.


----------



## Alto

Hi & welcome to the board!









Does your friend have kids? how active is her household (assuming the pups are inside with mum) compared to yours?

If you have alot going on in your home (kids + their friends + whatever), you definitely do not want the quiet, apparantly relaxed, shy puppy. 
How often will you get over to spend time with the pups?
A pup that you like alot at 4 weeks may not be the pup that would best be suited to your lifestyle at 7-8weeks, so don't choose too soon.

Photos of mum & pups are always much appreciated


----------



## UrSun

> Originally Posted By: Alto
> Photos of mum & pups are always much appreciated


Co-


----------



## Laura H.

When we got our first GSD Axel, I didn't know much about dogs.

I bought this book "The Art of Raising a Puppy" by the Monks of New Skete (sp), it so happened to be about GSDs. It became my bible








it answered all my questions. It also tells you exactly what to look for in a pup.

The best "dog training" book I've ever read.

I brought it out again when I got my next dogs & my current dogs for a refresher course.


----------



## lauramichelle

Thanks for the advice. I'll look for the book.

The breeder is picking the pup for us. She normally does and has never had a single complaint about the puppy she picked for anyone. All I know is they are all too cute!


----------



## meisha98

The breeder picked Lainey for me after I told her a little about myself and the dogs I've had in the past. My girl is terrific and where the breeder knew the parents, more than likely what the pups would be like etc. I had no problem and have no complaint about the breeder doing the picking. She did well. Kim


----------

